
Show HN: Strftime.guru – automatic strftime format detection from date samples - inem
http://strftime.guru
======
anonfunction
Great tool, I see it's by the creator of
[https://crontab.guru/](https://crontab.guru/) which I have used a few times
in the past. Thanks!

~~~
inem
Well, not really :) But it is definitely inspired by crontab.guru

~~~
anonfunction
Oh, it's linked to on the bottom in a way that it looks like it was created by
the same person.

------
markbnj
Pretty handy project. I think probably most of us have to look this stuff up
from time to time when parsing timestamps. Nice work.

~~~
inem
Thanks! That's true. And it is pretty annoying, because regular developer has
no chances to remember all the shortcuts.

Actually after we started working on it, we found five projects, attempting to
solve the same problem: foragoodstrftime.com, strftime.org, strftime.net,
strftimer.com, strfti.me

None of them were ideal though. We analysed them, took the best parts, threw
away the worst - this is how strftime.guru appeared.

